# plans for tables saw sled



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to a good T/S sled plan? I just bought a full size T/S and need to make a full size one for it. My portable T/S sled is ok but I am sure there is a better plan out there.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Jamie. I would suggest looking on Youtube. Do a search... there are LOTS of examples on there. As for plans... it's not a difficult thing to draw up on your own. Only thing you have to decide on is how big you want to make it. 

Of course, once you have it made, you will probably discover that it's not big enough.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

use the forum search engine


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can search YouTube for Norm Abrams or New Yankee Workshop for a video showing him making one. There was also a thread not long ago started by Moz that had a lot of input from members that can be found by searching our members list for her then finding her personal profile by clicking on her user name and then checking her Statistics for past threads and posts. 

One thing you have to decide is whether you want a single or double runner sled. Each is better at some things than the other.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Jamie:

Depends on how elaborate a sled you want to make. You can go with a one-runner simple fence and panel; a two runner with fences front and back with a safety guard.

Here's a link to a fancy sled - the video pertains to the 5-cut method (I'm not advocating this method - I'm only providing the link) but on the web page he lists the dimensions of the sled/runners etc. 

5 Cuts To A ?Perfect? Cross Cut Sled | William Ng School of Fine Woodworking


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Over the years, I have found them bulky and a pain to store and have fallen into disuse.

I use an Osborne Miter Guide now and find it much easier to store and use. Incra makes a nice one too!


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

Nick ferry has a good video on YouTube and also plans that he sells on his site


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe Moz will share some of her plans.

Herb


----------



## gmcromp (Jun 1, 2012)

You can go to stumpy nubbs and build one that does about everything. The plans are usually 10 bucks. The guy makes some interesting stuff. Stumpynubs.com


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

use the forum search before Déjà Vu sets in..


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> use the forum search before De'javue sets in..


Yup,

Herb


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Found the 30 pages of Moz discussion on sleds. Learned lots. Thanks.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

jemangin said:


> Found the 30 pages of Moz discussion on sleds. Learned lots. Thanks.


take two aspirin - call back in the morning:surprise:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jemangin said:


> Found the 30 pages of Moz discussion on sleds. Learned lots. Thanks.


glad it helped out somebody.... SNORK!!!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

jemangin said:


> Found the 30 pages of Moz discussion on sleds. Learned lots. Thanks.


Glad someone did...I thought that it was all wasted!>>>


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> take two aspirin - call back in the morning:surprise:


hard to believe all of that got read...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey What...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Hey What...


Hey, he muttered before he passed out.

Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> hard to believe all of that got read...


rookies!!:laugh2:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> rookies!!:laugh2:


we got your number you sadomasochist you...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Hey!" as in whatchit. I was a contributor. 

Since nobody else has grabbed it I'm considering doing a novel based on that thread.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> "Hey!" as in whatchit. I was a contributor.
> 
> Since nobody else has grabbed it I'm considering doing a novel based on that thread.


You mean like War and Peace?? That's not a novel, that's a mini series:grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "Hey!" as in whatchit. I was a contributor.
> 
> Since nobody else has grabbed it I'm considering doing a novel based on that thread.


since it's already written...
just put a cover on it...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Copyright Pending*



Stick486 said:


> since it's already written...
> just put a cover on it...


Wait; that's _my_ idea!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Wait; that's _my_ idea!


rumor control has it you were thinking more along the lines of a straight jacket...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If you heard the rumour on the 'net it must be right.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

where do you think the 'net sources from...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Zuckerberg Is In The House*



Stick486 said:


> where do you think the 'net sources from...


OMG...you're him?! :surprise:








:no:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> *OMG..*.you're him?! :surprise:
> 
> 
> :no:


pleading doesn't help...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> OMG...you're him?! :surprise
> 
> 
> :no:


not me...
rumor control...

you skipped a nap or two today, didn't you...
try to keep up....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Canucks don't 'nap'; we hibernate.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Canucks don't 'nap'; we hibernate.


Maybe we all should have gone into hibernation. If we had we wouldn't be as emotionally scared as we are because of the MOZ thread.>>>


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok guys. We should ease up on Moz.


----------

